
Stephen Hawking Says Humanity Won't Survive Without Leaving Earth - antr
http://www.space.com/8924-stephen-hawking-humanity-won-survive-leaving-earth.html
======
higherpurpose
I wonder if one day, say 50 or 100 years after we colonize Mars, there will be
a "Mars Revolution" with the colonists wanting complete independence from
Earth. History teaches us to expect one.

